# IFrame mit java auslesen



## CodingDave (9. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie es möglich ist ein IFrame einer Website mit Java uszulesen? Also eine Methode in der man eine URL angibt und diese gibt den Inhalt aller auf der Website vorhandenen IFrames zurück. Im Internet habe ich auch nichts hilfreiches gefunden... 
Mfg CDave


----------



## Robat (9. Feb 2017)

Für sowas würde ich dir eine HTML Parser Library wie Jsoup empfehlen.
Ein IFrame kannst du bspw so extrahieren: hier

Lg


----------

